# baits for carp that are used to high pressure?



## williambauman (Apr 11, 2005)

I moved to an apartment complex that has a decent pond on the property. It used to be a paylake back in the 70's. There are some giant carp swimming in there that you can see. All the fish in this pond are used to people and their hooks. What kind of bait would you use to get one of these :B ?


----------



## tobakabus (Apr 1, 2006)

Cccccc CORN! Always corn=)


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Ka Ka Ka Ka Ka Kooooooooooornnnnnnnn!!!!!!


----------



## williambauman (Apr 11, 2005)

I have tried ccccccccc corn, wwwwwww wheatie balls, bbbbbbbb bread, you can watch them swim right by it. They are really picky.


----------



## bowhazard (Apr 19, 2004)

Fiberglass will work


----------



## MuskieLuv (Oct 29, 2007)

If they are grass carp try using grass or weed leaves. Sounds crazy but I have had this work. I was fishing a pond one day and the yard had been mowed which blew grass on the water and the carp were up feeding on the surface on all this grass, so the lightbulb went off. I had tried for these fish for a long time with other baits and had no luck. I picked some weed leaves from the yard, put it on a hook that was about 4 inches below a bobber. Wasn't out 5 minutes until I had one, landed a 38"er. I have done this a couple times with success and those big carp are a blast on light tackle. 

ML


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

depends on what forage is in the pond.... if there are any trees by it... especially mullberry trees, use the berries... otherwise as previously said, they might be grass carp (white amour) and they are strictly vegetation feeders, so it is going to be tricky to catch them..... if it's common carp, then your guess is as good as mine if they are ignoring all the usual baits


----------



## tobakabus (Apr 1, 2006)

Flathead King 06 said:


> depends on what forage is in the pond.... if there are any trees by it... especially mullberry trees, use the berries... otherwise as previously said, they might be grass carp (white amour) and they are strictly vegetation feeders, so it is going to be tricky to catch them..... if it's common carp, then your guess is as good as mine if they are ignoring all the usual baits


Or... If you're Flathead King.... You can catch em on Live Bluegill! Hahah True story!


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

corn and if that doesn't work use corn


----------



## catmando (Aug 21, 2006)

Chum the area you are going to fish a few hrs. before you wet a line. Also, use ultra light gear 4lb. to 6lb test a small light wire hook and little or no weight.
I caught this one on 4lb test, 2 pieces of corn, small hook and 1/32 split shot.
View attachment 13390


----------



## B1gDaddyT (May 19, 2006)

you usually cant catch more than a couple before you have to leave but if your able to get close enough a 9 mm works well.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

lolololololol!


----------



## spidey (Mar 19, 2007)

B1gDaddyT said:


> ... a 9 mm works well.


LOL!! Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## B1gDaddyT (May 19, 2006)

Couln't help myself- I just cant understand anyone actually targeting them for catch. I dunno, perhaps there is some out there that have an affinity for the taste. Can't think of any other reason to try and catch them.

Perhaps we'll all be fishing for Gobie someday as well.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

They offer a fairly exhilerating fight. They also make for a GREAT garden fertilizer! A very small percentage of American fisher-people indulge in carp flesh. I for one have, and it honestly isn't bad if prepared correctly.


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

bowhazard said:


> Fiberglass will work


I'll have to agree.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Explosives seem to work also....M-80's to be exact....ahh, my days as a middle school student . However now that I am an old man/fart, I don't condone this!!!!.....But, do what you do in private waters .


----------



## catmando (Aug 21, 2006)

B1gDaddyT said:


> Couln't help myself- I just cant understand anyone actually targeting them for catch. I dunno, perhaps there is some out there that have an affinity for the taste. Can't think of any other reason to try and catch them.
> 
> Perhaps we'll all be fishing for Gobie someday as well.





WHAT? Do you eat everything you catch?


----------



## Goosebuster (Mar 30, 2008)

are they this big this one is almost 33lbs,just pm me and ill give ya some ideas?


----------



## B1gDaddyT (May 19, 2006)

Nope, I dont eat everything I catch...gotta point there. Ocassionally, will eat some saugeye, Walleye, crappie, gills and the rare bass. Thats it. 

I will leave the catfish for those that have a taste for them and you can have all the carp ya want. 

The ones I have caught have just been dead weight they spin a little thats about it.


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

Goose, Most of the ones we get on fiberglass is that big and bigger. Nice pic thanks for sharing.


----------



## fishnohio (Jan 7, 2008)

i for one love to carp fish, i don't eat them but i consider them a game fish, besides that they fight like no other, but on the other hand i just love to fish and fish for anything if it is biting i will take it, just love to catch em and let em go to fight another day, and that goes for all the large fish i catch......just my 2 cent's.......Mike


----------



## WalIkng (Nov 28, 2007)

id have to say that most of the carp that I snag put up a pretty good fight, especially in the river


----------



## spidey (Mar 19, 2007)

The lowly carp seems to conjure up some strong opinions either way. They're definitely the George Bush of the lakes; you either love 'em or hate 'em. I think they're fun to catch. I haven't tangled with one in over 15 years but I'm not against hitting a lake with Wheaties and a cat pole to battle with these beasts. I've even had 2 tail walk on me before. That was a blast. Truly wasn't expecting that.

And they don't taste TOO bad if you don't eat the really big ones and cut all of the red (sometimes brownish - ewww) meat out before you cook it up. Soaking 'em in brine for a while helps too.


----------



## Coonhound (May 12, 2008)

I spent most of my childhood catching neighborhood carp on light tackle. My favorite and most productive bait was ordinary white bread squeezed around a hook into a dough-ball. 

Don't use the crust though...it floats. Especially around ducks. 

Fighting an airborne battle with lightweight rod-and-reel tackle is exciting, though!


----------



## Sleprock (Dec 16, 2005)

i had one hit a jig and minnow at cc


----------



## Chuck P. (Apr 8, 2004)

Small hook and a piece of bread...NO sinker, no bobber, just let the bread float along. An old man showed me that little trick many years ago and so far it's worked just about everywhere I've tried it.


----------



## tebass (Oct 23, 2004)

Pour a good amount of cereal (about two cups) into a kitchen towel, close the towel around the cereal and soak it in water for about a minute. Squeeze the water out and crush the cereal into a ball ( this will take a minute or so). open the towel and remove the ball and work it until it is smooth and soft. store it in a ziplock bag.

My favorite rig is simply a swivel at the end of 8 lbs. test with two leadered hooks (my preference is a #6 eagle claw snelled) then cover each of the hooks with a ball of the dough, be sure to cover the entire hook . 

Cast it 10 - 20 feet out and let it drift to the bottom, then watch your line. 

If plain wheaties dont work you can always use some vanilla extract, onion juice or garlic juice to make it more appealing to your adversary.

ps. For self preservation caonsider making the towel a permanant part of your fishing gear or hide deep in the laundry hamper after use.


----------



## 14shadow (Apr 1, 2006)

The thing that I always hated about using doughballs is that I could never seem to keep it on the hook. We used to make a bait using Wheaties, black strap molasses and one other ingredient I can't remember. The carp tore it up and it would stick to the hook. We got this recipe out of newsletter that was called "carp quarterly". This was about 25 years ago though. I am sure that if you googled you could find some ideas. 

I agree with the poster who said to chum for them. Throw a few handfulls of corn into the area you are going to fish a few hours before you go out. Works like a charm. 

I too have taken some hogs using fiberglas, lol.


----------



## creature catcher (Mar 30, 2008)

I use wheaties and honey to catch Carp. Here is what I do Get a towel and wet it then put 3 handfuls of wheaties in the center of the towel and fold up the towel and dip them in water and work them with your hands till they get firm.Then add honey and work that in to the mixture.Put this in the microwave for one minute on high. Now you are ready to go! I put them on #3?4 Trebble hooks Make sure the barbs are completely covered! Hope this helps. I do NOT EAT CARP!!!!


----------



## ajangsta04 (Aug 7, 2007)

When I was little...my dad showed me a korean trick he always used.

Rice cake (make it into a small ball)

Sesame oil (Soak your ricecake balls in it)

Pending on your bait size....use treble hooks.



Apparently the sesame oil attracts the fish and the rice cake is soft enough for them to be interested.

My PB carp was from Nightcrawlers on the bottom.


----------



## williambauman (Apr 11, 2005)

Thanks for all the advice. Plan to get out there on wed. and test a few of the suggestions. Hope to post photos soon.:B


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

well, I heard that is south america the main bait is peanut butter with whatever holds it, such as oats, flour etc


----------

